# Let's See Your Pet's Halloween Costumes



## Delilah1623 (Oct 29, 2014)

Anyone else dress their pets up for Halloween?? 

My boyfriend takes his dog and one of mine to the office with him every day so I got them costumes. They were too cute not to share!


----------



## RuthJanice (Oct 29, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 29, 2014)

That really is cute. I'd lose my "man card" if I tried......


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Oct 29, 2014)

Delilah1623 said:


> Anyone else dress their pets up for Halloween??
> 
> My boyfriend takes his dog and one of mine to the office with him every day so I got them costumes. They were too cute not to share!
> View attachment 101990


I literally laughed out loud!!!!! That is adorable!!!! I  it


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Oct 29, 2014)

This is not my dog, it's my bosses dog but I bought this customer for her...I had to & the eyes light up  I just love this dog, her name is Annie, she's such a sweetie!!


----------



## Delilah1623 (Oct 29, 2014)

Awww she's so cute! I love schnauzers!


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 29, 2014)

Hahahahahahahahaha............................


----------



## anloni (Nov 3, 2014)

My dogs hate clothes (as most dogs do) so no, even if they probably would be super cute !


----------



## Blakem (Nov 3, 2014)

My bubba, Chance. This is a T-rex costume. The head doesn't stay on but I left it on to take a picture. The last picture is the after affect. I once bought a wind breaker jacket and somehow he got it off. It was torn to pieces....I don't keep stuff on him anymore.


----------



## Blakem (Nov 3, 2014)

Your dog's look awesome in their costumes!


----------

